
I interviewed at top 5 companies in SV in 5 days, and got 5 job offers - ashbrahma
https://medium.com/@XiaohanZeng/i-interviewed-at-five-top-companies-in-silicon-valley-in-five-days-and-luckily-got-five-job-offers-25178cf74e0f
======
arcanus
Hi LinkedIn still shows Groupon...what company did he end up selecting?

~~~
ali79
In the comments he says that he will be joining Airbnb.

